# Buying a 6D, good site?



## Michael8 (Sep 23, 2014)

I have just found the 6D body for 1,299.  I would like to know if anyone has purchased from a site called ABE'S of MAINE? I have included a link below. 

Canon EOS 6D Camera Body - 20.2 Megapixels, Full Frame CMOS Sensor


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 23, 2014)

Michael8 said:


> I have just found the 6D body for 1,299.  I would like to know if anyone has purchased from a site called ABE'S of MAINE? I have included a link below.
> 
> Canon EOS 6D Camera Body - 20.2 Megapixels, Full Frame CMOS Sensor



From a quick google search the impression I got was.. nope.  They don't sound like a group of people I'd want to do business with - a lot of complaints about very shady business practices.

If I were you'd I'd look at places like KEH Camera, B&H Photo, Cameta - well established online retailers with good reputations.  Yes, you will pay a bit more than what some of these fly by night companies will quote you, but I think you'll find in the long run you'll be a lot better off.  Most of these deals that sound to good to be true, well it turns out they are too good to be true.  Word to the wise.


----------



## ronlane (Sep 23, 2014)

Robbins, you left out Adorama.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 23, 2014)

Michael8 said:


> I have just found the 6D body for 1,299.  I would like to know if anyone has purchased from a site called ABE'S of MAINE? I have included a link below.
> 
> Canon EOS 6D Camera Body - 20.2 Megapixels, Full Frame CMOS Sensor



Abe's of Maine is an old, well-known mail order/internet order place that has long specialized in lowball pricing on gray market items. You do realize that camera is an "imported" model, sold without a Canon, USA warranty, right? That's why the price is so lowball. Abe's has been around for 30+ years as I recall.

Grey Market?: Canon EOS-1D / 5D / 6D Talk Forum: Digital Photography Review


----------



## Michael8 (Sep 23, 2014)

Thank you for all the quick responses!


----------



## bratkinson (Sep 24, 2014)

I've had fantastic experience and some good deals from B&H in New York City.  In looking at my camera gear, nearly everything I bought new came from B&H.  I've snagged a couple of fantastic 'freebies' in package deals such as free memory cards, free battery, etc.  My living in Massachusetts gets me next day ground shipping as well.

Most recently, I bought a Canon G15 on sale this past February for $299 and they threw in a free 16gb Sandisk memory card as part of the package deal!  So, rather than being overly quick to pull the trigger, maybe wait for a sale somewhere...


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 24, 2014)

ronlane said:


> Robbins, you left out Adorama.



Ya..I did.  Hmm.. my goodness, it almost seems intentional too...

Lol


----------



## Mr. Innuendo (Sep 29, 2014)

I purchased my 6D from B&H, along with the 17-40mm, and was absolutely thrilled with how effortless the transaction was.


----------

